# Where can I order small quatities of custome Plastisol Transfers?



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Are there Plastisol Transfer companies that can produce small quantities of custom designs?


----------



## Jsapata (May 26, 2009)

Paulo,

Don't know how small but FM Expressions sells as low as 8.


----------

